# Beef Head Meat



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

So, I got my first order from Harvest Meats today. I got a case each of chicken quarters, turkey necks, and beef head meat. The first two are common, I know, but the beef head meat was actually a recommendation from the salesman. He said that some of the local kennels feed it as well. Figuring that it couldn't be too bad, I bought some.

It's difficult to tell right now what it's going to be like since it's currently sitting on my kitchen counter in a solid 60 pound block, so I was wondering if you guys have any experience with it.....

Thanks in advance!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

No idea. But I think you can rule out brains. I think it's illegal to sell those.

BTW, I made an audible "uuugghhh" when i saw the title of this post! 

Richelle


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> No idea. But I think you can rule out brains. I think it's illegal to sell those.
> 
> BTW, I made an audible "uuugghhh" when i saw the title of this post!
> 
> Richelle


Haha...I know it!!! It does have an awesome name. 

The guy on the phone told me that it's trimmings from the neck up to the eyebrow. I can see some parts that look like meat and then there's parts that look like fat or skin...maybe??? LOL It's the color of skin and bumpy. :tongue:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Are you sure it's not beef HEART? I've heard of heart but never head.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Are you sure it's not beef HEART? I've heard of heart but never head.


Yup, it's beef head meat. The guy said it, the price list I got said it, and the box says it too. 60 pounds of head meat goodness. :biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> Yup, it's beef head meat. The guy said it, the price list I got said it, and the box says it too. 60 pounds of head meat goodness. :biggrin:


What does it look like? I get beef hearts in 60lb cases also.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> What does it look like? I get beef hearts in 60lb cases also.


Well it's kinda difficult to tell right now since it's in a huge meat block on my counter. :wink: But from what I can tell it's basically just hunks of meat cut off of the skull and neck. It has sections of meat with marbling, and sections of what looks like fat or skin (it's a cream color and wrinkly). 

I'll try and get a pic up today of my beefsicle. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like a good find...I will have to ask if our Harvest branch offers it... 

*waits for Kim to post pictures of her beefsicle*


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> *waits for Kim to post pictures of her beefsicle*


Haha...ok, I'm working on it. I have to go move the other 70 pounds off the top of it first.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

OK so here's the pics...

Here's proof that I'm not crazy, and it really is beef head meat:









Here's a close-up of the beefsicle:









A more panned out view of it:









Me holding a chunk of the goodness that I managed to rip off:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are actually really helpful. I will ask about them the next time I make an order from them. How much per pound was it?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Those are actually really helpful. I will ask about them the next time I make an order from them. How much per pound was it?


It wasn't that cheap, not as cheap as beef hearts anyway. It was $1.31 a pound, $78.60 for the case. 

I figure that if I feed it in moderation (like 2 times a week) it will last me about a year. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I woulda bet that you were crazy but I guess I would have lost that bet. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> It wasn't that cheap, not as cheap as beef hearts anyway. It was $1.31 a pound, $78.60 for the case.
> 
> I figure that if I feed it in moderation (like 2 times a week) it will last me about a year. LOL :biggrin:


Thats not too bad considering its beef, not to many cheap sources for beef. I was thinking of feeding it in moderation too...great minds think alike :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That thing your holding looks like long balls!LOL


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> That thing your holding looks like long balls!LOL


Haha...that's so awesome!!! You actually had me laughing so much that it peaked my boyfriend's interest enough to bug me as to why I was laughing. :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I woulda bet that you were crazy but I guess I would have lost that bet. :smile:


Damn skippy!!! :wink:

It's not everyday that I can outsmart the RawFed. (haha...sounds like a rapper name :biggrin



danemama08 said:


> Thats not too bad considering its beef, not to many cheap sources for beef.


Yeah I know it...the fun part is getting to slowly pull off each chunk as it thaws out. Well, I have my weekend planned out!!! :tongue:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's some more pics that I took while dissecting and bagging the meat. They give a better idea of what beef head meat is all about. 



















*The happy meat face:*









*Mound o' meat:*


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

The aftermath:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks like lots of fun...................................


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Looks like lots of fun...................................


Indeed...it was. :biggrin: 

I still have about 15 lbs or so that was too frozen to divide up. :frown:


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

It doesn't consist of any brain does it? The reason I ask is because apparently cow brains aren't allowed to be sold anymore...


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

mstngchic2012 said:


> It doesn't consist of any brain does it? The reason I ask is because apparently cow brains aren't allowed to be sold anymore...


Nope, no brain. Just hunks of meat cut off from the neck and top of the head. Nothing under the skull.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

OH gotcha!


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

So gross, sure the dogs will love it!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I've never seen beef head meat but I always wondered where it went or how it was sold. Now pork head meat is often made into head cheese, which I love. Had a head cheese sandwich for lunch today. Great stuff!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

mstngchic2012 said:


> It doesn't consist of any brain does it? The reason I ask is because apparently cow brains aren't allowed to be sold anymore...


I'm curious why that is? Does anyone know?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> I'm curious why that is? Does anyone know?


Mad Cow Disease


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

He does indeed love it. There's just a good bit of fat in clumps attached to the meat parts. They cause some interesting chewing actions.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

truly disgustingly delicious LOL


----------

